# Weird vivid dreams on Xanax



## happyboy (Jan 20, 2007)

I was on Paxil for maybe 5-6 months and any of you who have taken it know that it causes some very realistic vivid dreams/nightmares.

For the past 2 weeks I've been taking 1 mg of Xanax as needed and it amounts to taking it maybe 3-4 days/week, 5mg/week. The odd thing is that I've had vivid dreams (similar to those on Paxil) pretty regularly and even when I haven't taken a Xanax in the past 24-48 hours. Anyone else notice this?

It's nothing too troublesome, but I'm wondering if I'm the only one here.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I have weird vivid dreams every night. Its a side effect of SSRI's


----------



## happyboy (Jan 20, 2007)

Should've specified this but I don't take Paxil anymore. I'm mostly wondering about these weird dreams specifically associated w/ Xanax/benzos.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

seems pretty common with a lot of meds.

i started remembering a lot more of my dreams while on prozak. i liked it since it seems like i rarely dreamt before that (err...well i couldn't remember them).


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The weird vivid dreams seem to happen when I miss a dose of Paxil :stu.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

Trazodone made me have some pretty weird dreams. So does the lithium that I currently take. I've never experienced any weird dreams from Xanax, though...none that I can remember, at least.


----------



## AlekParker (Oct 31, 2006)

are they good dreams? if so then that's probably beneficial...

I often have vivid dreams where i'm talking to people and succeeding at things which feels great.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I've never gotten dreams for any drugs, including Xanax or Paxil.


----------



## xanaxdreamer (Aug 13, 2011)

Hell yeah, I don't take anything but I mg Xanax and started a week ago, every time I fall asleep for 5 minutes or 5 hours I have WEIRD VIVID LUCID DREAMS.. and when I wake up I remember them, I havent remembered this many dreams in years together, I find it strange that xanax increases the ability to remember and have dreams. Some are good, some are bad, and some are just odd, but all often relate to someone or something in my conscious mind.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

"_

..but anyway... I'm on 1mg xanax a day, split .5 in the morning and .5 in the evenings and it hasn't effected my dreaming at all. :stu


----------



## Cuauhtemoc (Jul 22, 2010)

Paxil gives me these dreams, they are awesome. I'm normally flying and can control the dream, get superpowers and feel like a god. Until I wake up lol.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

It might be the start of inter-dose withdrawals, where the level of Xanax in your blood drops after your last dose of the day and you get a mild rebound later on in the night (benzo withdrawals include vivid dreams; benzos actively suppress dreaming).


----------



## djluminus89 (Apr 13, 2011)

I just had this experience this morning. Took 1 mg two days ago and just .5 yesterday, I had very weird dream last night and it continued when I got up to turn off my alarm and went back to sleep. It was very weird, and odd not really bad or good, also I remember being able to fly and sort of control the dream. I saw people I hadn't seen in years in the same situations as people I'm around now, not logical. And I remember at one point a dog chased me and cornered me in a alley and I simply flew away from it, like levitated.

I almost never dream, but almost every time I take xanax i have vivid dreams and remember them when I wake, this was the first time I wrote my dream down after waking.


----------



## lydotron (Oct 25, 2016)

yep i have the exact same thing from even 1mg of xanax, really strange...


----------

